
ThinkPad 25 Anniversary Edition - berlam
https://www.lenovopartner.com/documents/197/22487027/notebook4.png/f72cb2b5-d68f-4b1f-ac71-c7c33a8f0c22?t=1502958352000
======
ntw1103
this appears to just go to a low quality image. Here is a link with more
information: [https://liliputing.com/2017/09/lenovos-25th-anniversary-
thin...](https://liliputing.com/2017/09/lenovos-25th-anniversary-thinkpad-
may-t470-variant.html)

